# Hereford Towns Audax 200km - Sunday 19th June 2011 08:30



## Glover Fan (20 Apr 2011)

Just looking for opinions really.

Have done a few 100k's this year and in the most recent flat as a pancake one my legs didn't feel particularly worn and to be honest I do at least 100km on a club run anyway. I want to take a step up to 200km and just wondered if the above would be a good one?

Has anybody done this particular audax? I know Herefordshire vaguely as I go there at least once every 2 months and know there are some very flat bits and some particularly hilly bits. This audax doesn't have an AAA rating, but then there isn't much information on the audax UK site.

The link is here http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/11-560/

Cheers.

Jon.


----------



## Tynan (20 Apr 2011)

210km!

google knows next to nothing about that one


----------

